# Tanins in a Soil tank



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe try one of those water clarifying chemicals. You know the floculant (sp?) stuff? Or maybe you could attach a chemical media reactor like they use for saltwater tanks like this. http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaMaxx...luidized_Bed-AquaMaxx-UJ5311-FIFRISFB-vi.html


The reactor is probably really unnecessary though!


----------



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

From what I recall heavy water changes is the best way to remove discoloration caused by tannins. Also I like to lay down my dirt in this order. Dirt -> thin layer of sand -> gravel, flourite or Eco complete, etc etc topper. Also don't use activated charcoal as it soaks up all the nutrients.


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

purigen


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

Zenzu said:


> From what I recall heavy water changes is the best way to remove discoloration caused by tannins. Also I like to lay down my dirt in this order. Dirt -> thin layer of sand -> gravel, flourite or Eco complete, etc etc topper. Also don't use activated charcoal as it soaks up all the nutrients.


Yes, I want to use the charcoal as little as possible, but right now all my plants are rooted and they're growing quite nicely. I'm more worried that the tannin is preventing light from hitting the grass at the bottom of the tanks.

Unfortunately, I can't do more than a minor water change a day, due to heating up the water before putting it in the tank, and the amount of water required for a major water change on a 125G . I think I'll start doing minor changes daily, and see how the fight goes. I'm also going to look into purigen.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Purigen is $$$ But it does help, even the small 100mL variant that comes pre-packaged in a bag. I have 2 pieces of drift wood in my 29G tank that has MGOCPS as a base and that tank is still leaching tannins like crazy. I have to "re-charge" the purigen about every 1-2 weeks because it's pulling so much crap out of the water.


----------

